# Attack On Titan ( Cover or Midi Mock Up )



## Rectobiasi (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello everyone ! 
Any Attack On Titan fans over here ?? Here is a Cover or MIDI Mock Up of the awesome track composed by Hiroyuki Sawano for this great anime ! I had a lot of fun trying to get as close as the original, hopefully you'll enjoy listening to it ! __

VST orchestra used : 
- Strings 100% Metropolis Ark 1
- Brass 100% Metropolis Ark 1
- Percussions 60% Metrpolis Ark 1 and the rest is layering.


----------



## markleake (Dec 31, 2015)

I haven't heard the original, so nothing to compare to, but this sounds great. It's good to hear how Ark 1 performs for stuff like this.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jan 1, 2016)

markleake said:


> I haven't heard the original, so nothing to compare to, but this sounds great. It's good to hear how Ark 1 performs for stuff like this.


Thank you Mark ! Yeah, after all it's made to sound epic and it does it better than some


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not familiar with Attack on Titan's soundtrack, but the track sounds really good! My only criticism is that I seem to hear some overcompression/pumping on the all-out sections. I'm listening on earbuds, but I don't think that would make a big difference with compression stuff.

Good job!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jan 1, 2016)

Jellycrackers said:


> I'm not familiar with Attack on Titan's soundtrack, but the track sounds really good! My only criticism is that I seem to hear some overcompression/pumping on the all-out sections. I'm listening on earbuds, but I don't think that would make a big difference with compression stuff.
> 
> Good job!


Thank you Steven !


----------

